# Transition trail or park bike SCAM



## cannonballcrew1 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is a transition trail or park bike on here for sale, the picture is it leaned up against a tree, i attempted to buy it a month ago, sent my money and everything via paypal, and they never sent the bike,just gave me a new excuse every week as to why it hadent shown up. i am in the process of getting my money back, but look out this may be a scam. The sellers name is dwrallstar31. DONT BUY FROM HIM
here is how the description of the bike reads.

Description: Transition Tail-or-Park (size M) This bike has only been riden one time since i bought the frame brand new a few months ago. There are no scratches at all. It is a single speed with a rear Intense Mag 30 wheels and a Mavic 321 front rim, SR Suntour Duro fork(pretty nice fork, look it up), kona Cowan seat, front and rear hayes mech disc brakes,Kenda StickE front tire, Husslfelt cranks, easton flatboy pedals, intense lock on grips, cables are ran long for barspins/tailwhips....i will ship to US and Canada. if you need anything email me at [email protected]
Keywords: singlespeed hardtail dirt jump transition
Frame Size: Medium
Country: USA


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

f*cking report his ass to the police.


----------



## cannonballcrew1 (Sep 8, 2007)

i will if i don't get my money by monday.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I hate scammers and dead beats.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for posting a heads up here.

no mercy to any dishonest punks who bring that jive here. 
What method did you use for payment? Just pull your payment if you can.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

He used paypal as stated in the post, lol.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

cannonballcrew1 said:


> i will if i don't get my money by monday.


You're dumb.

It's been a MONTH and you want to wait until Monday? If he's been stalling you this whole time, what makes you think he'll refund you you're money by Monday? He's clearly playing you for a fool. Sh!t, if I wish I could sell my stuff to people like you. I get to beat the hell out've it for a whole month after the fact.

Talk is cheap. Forward his name to the cops immediately. Not Monday, Tuesday, next week, or next month. NOW. Maybe that'll light a fire under his ass and justice will be served.


----------



## cannonballcrew1 (Sep 8, 2007)

RB your the dumb ass, thanks for coming to a post and being billy bad ass and acting like you know the whole story. i paid him through paypal, so im not worried about the fact of getting my money, because i know i will get it, paypal does a great job of protecting people from fraud. But thanks for the positive words.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude that stinks about your money... You just try get your cash back or your money... anyhow.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

cannonballcrew1 said:


> RB your the dumb ass, thanks for coming to a post and being billy bad ass and acting like you know the whole story. i paid him through paypal, so im not worried about the fact of getting my money, because i know i will get it, paypal does a great job of protecting people from fraud. But thanks for the positive words.


You're very welcome for some complete stranger on the Internet trying to help you get your money back.

Despite what you may or may not know, Paypal is notorious for being unhelpful in these types of situations. You'll probably go through great lengths to prove to whoever it is that you communicate with at Paypal that the money you sent was for a legitimate purchase for which you never received goods. I am *advising* you (based on first-hand experiences), that the quickest and surest way to resolve your situation, is to contact the police. They have legal authority -- not some 3rd party company with limited liability. You can mitigate the time you'll probably waste with dealing with PayPal, by *ALSO* calling the police.

But hey go ahead, flame me if that makes you feel better. I'm not the one who got screwed out've my money.

GOOD LUCK.

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Paypal is more likely to put a freeze on his account than to refund you the money. They've done that for me a few times. I got shipped some bunk stuff... or nothing at all.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I have had paypal freeze someones account and I slowly got 70% of my money back. Every time money showed up in his account, I got a percentage of it back till I got a total of 70% back. 

I actually tried to get ahold of that guy on here and on ridemonkey about that bike and he never replied. thank god.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that you cannot contact the police.

The thing is the police can't handle every buyer verse seller dispute. That would be impossible, they will tell you to hash it out with paypal I'm almost positive of that.
UNLESS the guy lives in the same state as you, then you may have some policing options.

If he lives across state lines it is a Federal matter and the Federals will not get involved unless it is a minimum of $5000 in question. 

That is way so many people run small time scams. Typically they can and will get away with it. They figure the number of people that will just "go away" vs. the number of people that will stick around and demand their money back.

I've been scammed before and honestly, even though the bank knew it was a scam, they admitted it, legally there just isn't a lot that can be done. The only thing that will save you is written correspondence. Hence the old addage: Get it in writing.

I've delt with alot of B.S. like this before - If you need some help or you run into flak trying to get your money back I'd be more than happy to lend a hand. My skills typically come in the form of finding out where the guy lives and if it gets bad, a short road trip or 2.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

says u got your money back??..

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=15990


----------



## cannonballcrew1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats not true at all, i have still not recieved my money back.


----------

